# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  أوراق تجارية- شيك – شرائطه الشكلية والموضوعية

## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify]* 
*قرار رقم 23 لسنة 1404 هـ*
*جلسة 11/4/1404 هـ*
*أوراق تجارية- شيك – شرائطه الشكلية والموضوعية**استحقاق الشيك للوفاء بمجرد الاطلاع عليه وكل بيان يخالف ذلك يعتبر كأن لم يكن تحرير الشيك مؤجلا ليس من شانه أن يفقده صفته ويستحق الوفاء بمجرد الاطلاع عليه طالما توافر له شرائطه الشكلية والموضوعية علم المستفيد بعدم وجود رصيد للساحب وقت إنشاء الشيك ليس من شأنه أن يفقد الشيك صفته ويحوله إلى سند عادى.
**الوقائع**أنه فى يوم السبت الموافق 11/4/1404 هـ بمقر اللجنة القانونية بوزارة التجارة بالرياض اجتمعت اللجنة:-
ونظرت التظلم المقدم من/..... ضد قرار مكتب الفصل فى منازعات الاوراق التجارية بالرياض رقم 22/1404هـ وتاريخ 16/2/1404 هـ الصادر فى القضية رقم 315/1403 هـ المقامة من/…. بشأن الشيكات الآتية:- 
1- الشيك رقم 8851671 وتاريخ 5/10/1403 هـ على البنك....... بمبلغ مليون ريال.
2- الشيك رقم 8851673 وتاريخ 5/2/1404 هـ على البنك....... بمبلغ مليون ريال
3- الشيك رقم 8851674 وتاريخ 5/6/1404 هـ على البنك....... بمبلغ مليون وثلاثون ألفا وثلاثون ريالا.
ولدى مراجعة المستفيد للبنك المسحوب عليه لم يجد رصيدا للساحب وحصل من البنك على ورقة اعتراض تدل على ذلك فلجأ المستفيد الى مكتب الفصل فى منازعات الاوراق التجارية بالرياض طالبا إلزام الساحب بدفع مبالغ الشيكات موضوع الدعوى وقد تداولت الدعوى على النحو المبين بمحاضر الجلسات وفى أثناء سير الدعوى قصر المدعى دعواه على الشيكين الأول والثاني فقط وطلب تأجيل النظر فى الشيك الثالث.
وبجلسة 16/2/1404هـ قضى مكتب الفصل فى منازعات الاوراق التجارية بان المدعى عليه لم يدفع للمدعى/…… مبلغا قدره مليونا ريال قيمة الشيكين موضوع الدعوى وفى الحق العام بمعاقبة المدعى عليه /…… بغرامه قدرها الفص وخمسمائة ريال عن كل شيك من الشيكات الثلاثة مع سجنه لمدة خمسة عشر يوما عن كل شيك من هذه الشيكات وكذلك إلزامه بغرامه قدرها مائة ريال عن كل شيك من الشيكات المذكورة وذلك طبقا لما تقتضي به المادتان 118، 120 ا أ من نظَام الاوراق التجارية وقد تسلم أحد موظفي مؤسسة/….. صورة من القرار المشار إليه فى 22/2/1404 هـ فبادر المدعى عليه وكاله فى التظلم منه فى 23/2/1404 هـ
**اللجنة**بعد الاطلاع على الاوراق وعلى نظَام المحكمة التجارية ونظَام الاوراق التجارية وقرارت معالى وزير التجارة بتشكيل لجان الاوراق التجارية وعلى قرار معالى وزير التجارة رقم 859 وتاريخ 13/3/1403 هـ بشأن اجراءات الفصل فى منازعات الاوراق التجارية وعلى القرار الوزارى رقم 918 وتاريخ 25/3/1403 هـ المتضمن تشكيل اللجنة القانونية وتحديد اختصاصاتها.
وبعد التدقيق والمداولة.
حيث إن المتظلم قدم خلال المواعيد النِظامية واستوفى أوضاعه الشكلية وحيث إنه فيما يتعلق بأسباب التظلم فهي تخلص فى الأسباب الآتية 
أولا : أن المستفيد /..... وافق على إنشاء الشيكات بتاريخ مؤجل وهذا يعنى معرفته مسبقا بعدم توافر رصيد/..... لدى البنك المسحوب عليه يوم الإنشاء الفعلي وهذا ما يعرض الشيك الى فقدان صفته ويصبح مجرد سند عادى وأنه لا يمكن أن ينسب إلى الساحب فى هذه الحالة سوء النية لانه قد نبه المستفيد إلى حقيقة الرصيد.
ثانيا: أن المستفيد يعلم بعدم وجود الرصيد عند سحب الشيكات ومن ثم يعد شريكا للساحب.
ثالثا: أن الشيكات موضوع الدعوى هي مقابل أرض/..... وكان/..... قد أبرم تسوية رصيده بالعقد المؤرخ 5/6/1403 هـ ووقع معه هذا العقد/….. ولهذا فقد طلب المدعى عليه وأصر على إدخال/…..فى الخصومة ولكن مكتب الفصل فى منازعات الاوراق التجارية لم يجبه الى طلبه وانتهى المتظلم وكالة الى وقف تنفيذ القرار الصادر ضد موكله واعادة الاوراق الى الجهة مصدرة القرار للعمل على استيفاء الثغرات النِظامية والشرعية وحيث أنه فيما يتعلق بالسبب الأول للتظلم فمردود عليه بما تنص عليه الماده 102 من نظَام الاوراق التجارية من أن الشيك
مستحق الوفاء بمجرد الاطلاع عليه وكل بيان نحالف لذلك يعتبر كأن لم يكن وإذا قدم الشيك للوفاء قبل اليوم المعين فيه كتاريخ لاصداره وجب وفاءه فى يوم تقديمه كما أن الماده 1120/ أ من نظَام الاوراق التجارية تقضى بأن يعاقب بغرامه لا تزيد على خمسمائة ريال كل من يصدر شيكا لم يؤرخه أو ذكر تاريخا غير صحيح.
وحيث إنه لذلك فانه إذا ما توافر للشيك شرائطه الشكلية والموضوعية فان تحريره مؤجلا ليس من شأنه أن يفقده صفته ويستحق الوفاء بمجرد الاطلاع كما أن اتفاق الأطراف المعنية فى الشيك على التأجيل يعتبر كأن لم يكن بموجب نص الماده 102 من نظَام الاوراق التجارية، ويقع الساحب فى هذه الحالة تحت طائلة نص الماده 120/ أ من نظَام الاوراق التجارية؟ أن علم المستفيد بعدم وجود رصيد للساحب وقت إنشاء الشيك ليس من شأنه أن يفقد الشيك صفته ويحوله الى مجرد سند عادى إذ أن الماده 118/2 من نظَام الاوراق التجارية تنص على أن يعاقب المستفيد أو الحامل الذى يتلقى بسوء نية شيكا لا يوجد له مقابل وفاء كاف لدفع قيمته. وذلك حتى لا يستغل الشيك فى الضغط على الساحب لسبب غير مشروع أو فى التغرير بالحملة الذين يتداولون الشيك. كذلك فان سوء النيه مفترض من الساحب ولم يقدم المتظلم أى دليل لمكتب الفصل فى منازعات الاوراق التجارية أو هذه اللجنة ينفى عنه هذا الافتراض وحيث إنه فيما يتعلق بالقول بأنه المستفيد يعد شريكا للساحب لعلمه بعدم وجود رصيد للساحب فان ذلك لا يؤثر على مسئولية الساحب وان كان من شأنه فى حالة ثبوته أن يؤدى الى مسئولية المستفيد ووقوعه تحت طائلة نص الماده 118/2 من نظَام الاوراق التجارية غير أن تقديم المستفيد الى المحاكمة من اختصاص ممثل الادعاء العام وليس من اختصاص المدعى عليه وحيث إنه فيما يتعلق بالسبب الأخير للتظلم فالساحب لاينفى وجود
سبب مشروع للشيكين موضوع الدعوى لانه لا شأن بالعلاقة بين مالك الأرض وهو/..... والمستفيد من هذه الشيكات وهو..... ومن ثم عدم إجابة المدعى عليه الى إدخال...... فى هذه القضية ليس فيه أي إخلال بحق المدعي عليه في الدفاع وحيث أنه لذلك فان هذا التظلم لا يقوم على سند سليم من الواقع أو النِظام.
**لهذه الأسباب**قررت اللجنة القانونية قبول التظلم شكلا ورفضه موضوعا وتأييد قرار مكتب الفصل فى منازعات الاوراق التجارية بالرياض رقم 22/1404هـ وتاريخ 16/2/1404 هـ والله ولى التوفيق.*
*[/align]*

----------

